# Sushi rollin'



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was suggested to me today that we should have a sushi eatin'. (and possibly some drinkin' involved) Any interest???


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'm down with both!

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

That sounds awesome


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good Wade.......


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep sounds awesome


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahhhh now you talking....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG Wade!!! I think you plan this when I am working weekends!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just checking for interest Jason.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade, can I get mine cooked? Never had a taste for the pure stuff. Yes, I am a wimp!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL. Sure. I can sear some.


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Im the same way. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, Wade, you need to pull off another night like the hot sauce night to raise money for a charity. That was a lot of fun and it was pretty awesome helping out a fellow PFF'r, God rest his wonderful soul.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Hey, Wade, you need to pull off another night like the hot sauce night to raise money for a charity. That was a lot of fun and it was pretty awesome helping out a fellow PFF'r, God rest his wonderful soul.


Hot sauce sammiches. That was good stuff!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Wade, can I get mine cooked? Never had a taste for the pure stuff. Yes, I am a wimp!


I kinda thought that years back, then discovered good tuna!!! I love me some tuna sashimi!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Hey, Wade, you need to pull off another night like the hot sauce night to raise money for a charity. That was a lot of fun and it was pretty awesome helping out a fellow PFF'r, God rest his wonderful soul.


Yepper, that was a good night!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wade, 

Ellie and I are down, depending upon the night. Been busy lately, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

WW2 said:


> Hey, Wade, you need to pull off another night like the hot sauce night to raise money for a charity. That was a lot of fun and it was pretty awesome helping out a fellow PFF'r, God rest his wonderful soul.


I'm glad everyone had a good time, it went to a great cause. 

Wade I'm in.. somehow I will get to tinbucktoo..


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Count me in, let's roll!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

corrinas2 said:


> I'm glad everyone had a good time, it went to a great cause.
> 
> Wade I'm in.. somehow I will get to tinbucktoo..



Now Now Corrina....ifin Wade lives in tinbucktoo, where do I live???


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tinbucktoo too 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a few wouldn't mind rollin'...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Sounds like a few wouldn't mind rollin'...


If it's on a day I can make it, I'll be there brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here...


----------

